# Do I NEED to allow 3rd party cookies?



## KathyD (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been shutting down the computer because that's the only way to log out from some sites. This is the message I receive from Firefox:

"We could not sign you out because your browser seems to be blocking third party cookies.
* Close all browser windows to sign out.
* To prevent this error in the future, you must enable third party cookies by changing your browser settings."

Do I really need to allow 3rd party cookies? Seems like something is trying to gain access.

Kathy D.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I read something like this ref Hotmail & MSN last week.
Is it those sites you're having trouble with ?
If so, that's a change they made recently.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

KathyD said:


> I've been shutting down the computer because that's the only way to log out from some sites. This is the message I receive from Firefox:
> 
> "We could not sign you out because your browser seems to be blocking third party cookies.
> * Close all browser windows to sign out.
> ...


Hello KathyD and welcome to TSF!

Try clearing out all the cache and cookies first and if issue still persists then you must enable third part cookies.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many sites require you to accept 3rd party cookies, so you may have to deal with that. :smile:


----------

